# J. A. Henckels Grand Prize .



## steeley (Nov 30, 2014)

J.A HENCKELS Twinworks ,Solingen 
Won many awards for there knife making . Most of you have seen this commemorative knife marking the occasion's





[/IMG]

At the Paris Exposition in 1900 and 1904 ST. Louis worlds fair and again in 1915 SanFrancisco .
The Grand prize was given for this knife.
6 1/2 ' yes thats feet 75lb cooks knife with gold eteching on the blade and carved rosewood handle .
and silver prize went a Slicer 4' long with carved ivory handle .
more on what was there .




[/IMG]

This is the only display of those two knives i can find .
this was on display at Weaver hardware store in Rochester , NY.



[/IMG]

With more display information.


----------



## steeley (Nov 30, 2014)

Cont:

display at the 1904 ST. Louis. 



[/IMG]

The building which they displayed knives .



[/IMG]

This is a great picture of the SHEFFIELD knife display 1900 Paris.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 30, 2014)

[/IMG]

J.A.Henckel the founders son. he opened knife shops around the world and market place.



[/IMG]

This is one of the items on display . 



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is some of the factory Twinworks.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Rita



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks steeley!


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 30, 2014)

WAY cool!!!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 30, 2014)

I did not even think they did world fairs anymore but looked it up to be sure and they are still happening, just not every year. There was no wf in 2013 or 2014 but will be one a 2015 wf in Milan, Italy -sounds like fun!


----------



## steeley (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks ,the pictures are not that great .
after searching i mostly found description's of the exhibit. just not alot of photo's of the grand prize knife.

here is the first record of the markers mark. 1731



[/IMG]

and the New York store.



[/IMG]
if you look in the window there is a huge cooks knife .


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2014)

Great stuff Steeley!


----------



## steeley (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Dave.

here is a post card ,check out the prices!



[/IMG]
good stuff.


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting thread Steeley. The old photos are always interesting. It's pretty amazing how much history some knife makers have.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool pictures Steely, like the Art Nouveau poster babe holding the moon. Lots of bare busted ladies on award metals, lamps. Art Nouveau spread from France to the USA. Paper money had Near naked ladies on some bills around turn of the century. I think they should bring it back better than president's heads.:biggrin:

WW1 killed off Nouveau movement, Standing Liberty Quarters had bare bust 1916-17 after that covered her up:eyebrow:


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 11, 2015)

****, I thought he was back


----------

